# WC Ooth



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I have a WC Ooth that is hatching out little black wasp what can I do?[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I have a WC Ooth that is hatching out little black wasp what can I do?[/SIZE]


What does "WC" mean? (All these abbreviations I don't know... mumble, mumble)

Kill the wasp or set it free outside. Do the same with any others that emerge.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> What does "WC" mean? (All these abbreviations I don't know... mumble, mumble)Kill the wasp or set it free outside. Do the same with any others that emerge.


West Central? Water Closet? Wild Caught? Probably one of those, Katt!

If the wasps are emerging, each one has already eaten a mantid egg, and can do no more harm _unless_ you let it loose in your bug room. Do as Katt says, but you may still get some viable nymphs from the ooth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Wild caught! and its not cool to put there out side they are not from the U.S. so next? they are the size of a new nymphs of a Gambian spotted eyes flowers, have been looking for info on them. [/SIZE]


----------



## massaman (Jun 12, 2009)

they saying let the wasp outside not the ooth! But man your blue text is hard to read go with a lighter blue text or something!


----------



## bassist (Jun 12, 2009)

If they're not native wasps kill them simple.

There's nothing you can do if the ootheca is infected with parasitic wasps.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't relese them, kill them. It happens from time to time. The wasp lays eggs in the ooth.


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2009)

Well the wasps should pick on roaches or something!!!


----------



## Borya (Jul 5, 2009)

I had the same problem with two _Hierodula transcaucasica_ WC oothecas. About 10 wasps came out of each, but then about 40 nymphs totally hatched. That's why I think that parasitic wasps infect not all eggs in the ooth, and maybe it's better to wait for a few weeks.


----------



## agent A (Jul 5, 2009)

well there are so many eggs and so little wasps, they can't possibly eat all the eggs!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

Please stay on topic with this one. The offender has been PM'd about what was said. Thanks.


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

I have never had an ooth parasitized by wasps. I hope it never happens.


----------

